
Charlie Munger Donates $65M for Theoretical Physics at UC Santa Barbara - nikitabu
http://dailynexus.com/2014-10-23/billionaire-donates-over-65-million-to-ucsb/
======
cs702
I have a great deal admiration for Munger. If you haven't read his essay, "A
Lesson on Elementary, Worldly Wisdom As It Relates To Investment Management &
Business," I highly recommend it. Y Combinator's old site has a copy:

[https://old.ycombinator.com/munger.html](https://old.ycombinator.com/munger.html)

~~~
peddamat
Thank you for posting that. It was fantastically, brilliant.

------
sq1020
Seems like UCSB is has come out nowhere in the past few years. When I was
applying to college in California only about 10 years ago, I didn't even
really consider UCSB because of its reputation as a party school and because
it was ranked much lower than Irvine and Davis. I'm sure the recent Nobel
prize win and this will affect it's reputation significantly.

~~~
hackuser
> Seems like UCSB is has come out nowhere in the past few years

I know they had some top-notch graduate programs 20 years ago (based on
someone I know who was in one).

------
kenjackson
I never realized that UCSB had become a haven for physicists. I once
conjectured that I thought UCSB and UCSD would soon become hotbeds for
scientific research, in part because of their great physical weather and
beauty. And I think it is playing out for both institutions.

~~~
Animats
Amazingly enough, UCSB has a strong physics department. Shuji Nakamura there
just won the Nobel Prize for inventing the blue LED.

UCSB does look like the Hollywood version of college. It's right on the ocean,
there's an on campus surfing beach, and the students are very fit.

~~~
nether
Definitely one of the lesser Nobels though, given that it was awarded for an
achievement in _engineering_ , not physics.

~~~
DaniFong
Wouldn't that argue in favor of the magnitude of the achievement?

------
ebildsten
More information about the institute and residence:

[http://www.kitp.ucsb.edu/](http://www.kitp.ucsb.edu/)

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/10/24/a-billionaires-65-mil...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/10/24/a-billionaires-65-million-
gift-to-theoretical-physics/)

------
kartman
A bit off topic, but Poor Charlie's Almanac by Munger is a great book.

~~~
arkitaip
I've heard a lot of good things about it. What did you like about it?

~~~
rvn1045
Munger and Buffet both have a remarkable set of experiences. My understanding
of reading about both of them (and the book) is that they have a deep
understanding of human nature, which is really remarkable. If you read stuff
from them through their share holder letters and such, you'll find that
they've been saying the same things for literally decades. Which means that
they've figured out the core of human nature, figured out how to keep
themselves sane and figured out how to lead a good life relatively early on.
Besides Munger is very witty, and you crack up quite a bit reading the book.

~~~
thegenius
i've probably watched every youtube interview, speech of both of them, and
read most of the important articles and books (superinvestors graham
doddsville, snowball, shareholders letters, on and on). this is a great
summary of what i've gleaned from their wisdom as well. i couldn't say it any
better

------
ArkyBeagle
He should have donated it to Scott Sumner to set up the test NGDP futures
market.

I guess Charlie sold NGDP short.

